# SSH fatal: Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer

## humbletech99

I've got the following occurring in my logs:

```
sshd[8770]: fatal: Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
```

Is there a way that I can silence it to not log this?

----------

## anello

I'm not sure if this is exactly what you've been looking for, but it may put you into the right direction.

```
/etc/ssh/sshd_config
```

 see the setting "LogLevel"

for more infos see 

```
man sshd_config
```

----------

## humbletech99

problem is if I quiet it, I may also not see failed login attempts. perhaps I just have to live with it.

----------

